# post RACIST CARTOONS



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2017)

No A. Wyatt Mann?  No "Zyklon Ben" Garrison?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No A. Wyatt Mann?  No "Zyklon Ben" Garrison?



I meant the 30's-40's animation kind.


----------



## drain (Apr 15, 2017)

this is my favorite bc its true






lets not forget the azns too


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2017)

Like this?






Some guy called "Jack Campbell" actually signed his name to that.


----------



## Literally Hitler (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 15, 2017)

so racist it has fucking BLACKFACE SKELETONS


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2017)

I love old ads like this.



 

There was actually a time when you could advertise a product like this.

The message remains true, though.  If you are the only white guy in a line at a fried chicken place, it's going to be good.


----------



## drain (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Apr 15, 2017)

Bob Clampett not only was a wonderful animator but a wonderful racist. This is the funniest shit to me.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 15, 2017)

Does this clip from a Chinese cartoon count


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 15, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Bob Clampett not only was a wonderful animator but a wonderful racist. This is the funniest shit to me.



The thing is, Clampett claims that blacks loved those sorts of cartoons when they first came out.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Apr 15, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> The thing is, Clampett claims that blacks loved those sorts of cartoons when they first came out.



It was a better time when people could actually take a joke and realize that even Elmer Fudd was drawn like a fucking misshapen monster.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 15, 2017)

Since so many people find _Song of the South_ racist.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Bob Page (Apr 16, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No A. Wyatt Mann?  No "Zyklon Ben" Garrison?


Fixed.


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## HeirenPlaya (Apr 16, 2017)

http://www.tyronecomics.com/tyrone-vs-batman.html


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 16, 2017)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


>



They changed it in subsequent prints of this cartoon.






And re-animated it.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 17, 2017)

A 1987 ad for a popular drink in the U.K.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 17, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/15/21/7b/15217bdecad9a9142e36fb3b03d70455.jpg


----------



## EH 110 (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Bob Page (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## EH 110 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/61/0a/95/610a956170345e7985ccb517d9d84682.jpg

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b1/60/99/b160995e3a8841aa899d506a43e1e9e5.jpg

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f7/92/7b/f7927b19cc757b2e3cf31cc27c9878bf.jpg


----------



## Trilby (Apr 18, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> The thing is, Clampett claims that blacks loved those sorts of cartoons when they first came out.


I have proof...
http://cartoonresearch.com/index.php/category/christopher-p-lehman/



LagoonaBlue said:


> They changed it in subsequent prints of this cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They apparently dubbed over the line pretty quickly but it took a while before they reanimated the scene, which they did sometime in the late 40's I've read.  It's almost unnoticeable unless you start to look at the small details in the backgrounds or the animation itself.  The backgrounds in 1933 were done in watercolor while the redo is possibly gouache or another opaque medium.



Pina Colada said:


> A 1987 ad for a popular drink in the U.K.


Animated by Argentine legend Oscar Grillo!

Speaking of racist UK adverts!


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 18, 2017)

Trilby said:


> Speaking of racist UK adverts!



I honestly had that ESSO song in my head earlier!

"Oh the Esso sign means happy motoring..."


----------



## Trilby (Apr 18, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> I honestly had that ESSO song in my head earlier!
> 
> "Oh the Esso sign means happy motoring..."


It's a catchy jingle!


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Chemical snorfare (Apr 19, 2017)

More UK racism, this one might have even made it into the '90s.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 19, 2017)

Chemical snorfare said:


> More UK racism, this one might have even made it into the '90s.



All I remember about Golliwogs is that they were a staple of Enid Blyton books.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Apr 19, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> All I remember about Golliwogs is that they were a staple of Enid Blyton books.



And that Gypsies steal shit.

Enid should be curriculum reading.


----------



## Robot Holocaust (Apr 19, 2017)

Conguitos certainly count. They're still sold in their original packaging over here which just goes to show that Spain still doesn't give a fuck about political correctness:





The last commercial was a failed attempt to make them less stereotypical. Public outrage caused the packaging to be changed back to its original state.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 19, 2017)

Chemical snorfare said:


> And that Gypsies steal shit.
> 
> Enid should be curriculum reading.



And that children somehow had mountains of food to take with them on camping trips despite the fact that food was rationed at the time.


----------



## millais (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (Apr 19, 2017)

Robot Holocaust said:


> Conguitos certainly count. They're still sold in their original packaging over here which just goes to show that Spain still doesn't give a fuck about political correctness:


Sometimes tradition outweighs everything else.



millais said:


>


And I thought only R. Crumb could draw them right!

Going back to the UK, here's a cinema advert from the mid 40's for Rowntree's Cocoa, animated by David Hand's Gaumont-British Animation studios (known for their "Animaland" cartoons).


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 20, 2017)

millais said:


>


What the hell is this, some sort of proto DeviantArt? The last image kinda reminds me of tumblr with the fat midget though.


----------



## Asa_Spades60 (Apr 20, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> They changed it in subsequent prints of this cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there _*was*_ a version of this where they just changed the Wolf's voice and left in him dressed like a Jewish peddler (I believe that version was available on an official release). Never saw the version where they changed it to the Wolf in a thin disguise (nor have I ever seen the original version where the Wolf was a full-on Jew, though that can be explained away with the fact that I wasn't born when that happened). Very nice find.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (Apr 20, 2017)

Asa_Spades60 said:


> So there _*was*_ a version of this where they just changed the Wolf's voice and left in him dressed like a Jewish peddler (I believe that version was available on an official release).


There were several ironically, one was a release Disney did about 20 years ago that was put out on Laserdisc I once had that featured the short with the Jewish peddler outfit and redubbed voice.  I think this was the cover...




http://www.lddb.com/laserdisc/07354//2007-12-01-00:00:00

Later when the Disney Treasures DVD releases came out, the restored short was featured differently in and out of North America.  For our release, it was the reanimated sequence and dubbed voice while the R2 PAL version (and perhaps a few other regions) had the original footage but redubbed voice.  I'm thinking since Disney had to make a PAL transfer of these as well as their NTSC ones, they probably used a separate print for all other versions outside ours (unless that was a mistake, since Leonard Maltin made it sound like we should've gotten that version here too in the opening intro).



> Never saw the version where they changed it to the Wolf in a thin disguise (nor have I ever seen the original version where the Wolf was a full-on Jew, though that can be explained away with the fact that I wasn't born when that happened). Very nice find.


That was actually a fan-synced version taken from an actual recording.  Apparently the UK got a CD release a while back that featured different Disney songs including Three Little Pigs using what sounds like 78prm records or whatever they could source that had the original line in.
http://www.allmusic.com/album/with-a-smile-and-a-song-best-of-film-cartoon-songs-mw0000607474
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Film-Music/Smile-Song-Best-Cartoon-Songs/B00004RCAQ


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 20, 2017)

i havn't seen anything about native americans yet


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 20, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> i havn't seen anything about native americans yet


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 20, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> i havn't seen anything about native americans yet



Damn. The ending to this one was especially exceptional...



Spoiler



The final boss getting turned into Gandhi at 5:40 is like the cherry on top of the sundae. Never saw that one coming.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 20, 2017)

No song of the south.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 20, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> No song of the south.



I posted a clip from Song of the South back on page 1?  It was the opening to the Tar Baby segment.




LagoonaBlue said:


> Since so many people find _Song of the South_ racist.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 20, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Damn. The ending to this one was especially exceptional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the best from the Fleischers!


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 21, 2017)

I love WWII-era cartoons.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (Apr 22, 2017)

Classic children's literature!


----------



## EH 110 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bob Page (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 22, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> View attachment 209288



Poor Ben Garrison. Second most trolled person in internet history I'd think....


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 22, 2017)

This thread needs some Irish in it...







Spoiler


----------



## millais (Apr 22, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> What the hell is this, some sort of proto DeviantArt? The last image kinda reminds me of tumblr with the fat midget though.


It was a real African woman who toured Europe in the early 19th century as an anthropological curiosity. Probably the weird body shape was due to some really wacky genetics or condition: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Baartman


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr. Magoo and Charlie. Seems like the PC police have removed a bunch of episodes w/ol' Charlie, these were all I could find.  They're actually kind of cute, once you get past the blatant stereotyping.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 22, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Mr. Magoo and Charlie. Seems like the PC police have removed a bunch of episodes w/ol' Charlie, these were all I could find.  They're actually kind of cute, once you get past the blatant stereotyping.


There are those who do love the antics of "Cholly" and his "Bloss"!


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 24, 2017)

Never seen this before. YouTube wanted my opinion of that Mr. Magoo and Charlie video. So I gave it.  Wonder if this means it'll be put into people's feeds now?


----------



## Trilby (Apr 24, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Never seen this before. YouTube wanted my opinion of that Mr. Magoo and Charlie video. So I gave it.  Wonder if this means it'll be put into people's feeds now?


Whatever you did, you did well!  I love to see what happens next!  People just have a love/hate relationship with this cartoon.

Could you believe they once put out a vinyl LP of just audio from these cartoons?  Must've been a painful experience for those who haven't seen them yet!





http://cartoonresearch.com/index.php/mister-magoo-soundtrack-albums/


----------



## Trilby (May 1, 2017)

Otto Messmer was a genius!


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (May 2, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4a/e8/e1/4ae8e1b721602e66cf114426ab0aea19.jpg

heres something for the mexicans


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (May 30, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


>


Classic!


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jun 11, 2017)

I wanna see Frito bandito try to steal Trump's Frito's


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 12, 2017)

Remember boys and girls, Donald Duck says don't trust Japs ever. Also buy war bonds.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 12, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> Remember boys and girls, Donald Duck says don't trust Japs ever. Also buy war bonds.


Have to keep your priorities straight in times of war!


----------

